# RIR or Buff Orpington



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

I am ordering a started pullet from Murray McMurray Hatchery. I can't decide between a Buff Orpington or a RIR. 
I've heard RIRs tend to be aggressive, but I wouldn't have to worry about her being bullied in the flock because they tend to be dominant as well.
I love buffs, though. They are so friendly and fluffy, but I worry about bullying in the flock because they are usually very submissive. Also, don't buffs have a hard time in heat? It gets pretty hot around here. Buffs also aren't very proficient layers but I love their personalities and looks...they make good show birds.
So...help me decide!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You can't go wrong with a buff. My first one was queen of the mountain. My second one is in the middle somewhere. They don't seem to make waves either way.
Do yourself a favor and ask about whether they come Debeaked or not. You don't want a debeaked hen.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> You can't go wrong with a buff. My first one was queen of the mountain. My second one is in the middle somewhere. They don't seem to make waves either way.
> Do yourself a favor and ask about whether they come Debeaked or not. You don't want a debeaked hen.


They are not debeaked. I read it on their description.  I love Buffs, after all!!! However, will they do ok in 95 degree heat in the summers? It's getting way cooler here thanks to fall, (the low was 59 today! Wow!) so she will do fine for a few months, but then it's gonna get hot. What should I do about that?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I prefer Rhode Island Reds over Buff Orpington's. I've owned both breeds. RIR's tolerate the heat better than BO's. BO's also tend to eat more and produce less eggs. 
If you want a lap chicken, BO's are the way to go.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Buffs all the way! Friendly , good layers, heat tolerant in our Okla heat of 100 in the summer. I have 2 hens and one roo.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> I prefer Rhode Island Reds over Buff Orpington's. I've owned both breeds. RIR's tolerate the heat better than BO's. BO's also tend to eat more and produce less eggs.
> If you want a lap chicken, BO's are the way to go.


Rhode Island Reds sure are gorgeous. However, since we already have 3 good laying breeds, I think I will go with a lovable Buff.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

nannypattyrn said:


> Buffs all the way! Friendly , good layers, heat tolerant in our Okla heat of 100 in the summer. I have 2 hens and one roo.


 That's good to hear! We typically don't get up to the 100s, but it has happened before. 
Also, did you say you only had two hens and a roo? We have three hens and a young cockerel, and I am told that he will over-mate with them and cause them distress and feather loss. Are your two ladies fine with him?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

No, I have 2 buff hens and 1 buff roo. I have 17 all together including RIR, RSL, and NHR.
BTW, buffs are good layers.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Wigwam, it's normal when there's feather loss in the mating process esp, with a young roo. My buff roo is mostly very good with the hens, but he has his times.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

nannypattyrn said:


> No, I have 2 buff hens and 1 buff roo. I have 17 all together including RIR, RSL, and NHR.
> BTW, buffs are good layers.


Oh, I see. I thought you meant those were your only chickens. 
Haha, sorry. Do you think 3 hens for 1 roo is all right? Considering we may be getting that Buff sooner or later, I'll say 4 hens for 1 rooster. Unfortunately, since Wigwam's gender was an "accident", we didn't plan on the amount of hens to rooster ratio.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

He will be very active with the girls. You may have to separate him at times to let the girls rest!!


----------

